# >> Photos added << Lumapower D-mini VX detailed review



## gunga (Nov 26, 2009)

*For consideration for the Flashlight Reviews section*
*---------------------------------------------------*

*Lumapower D-mini VX review*

The D-mini VX is Lumapower’s latest pocket rocket. It’s a mini throw-monster that fits in the palm of the hand and puts out a pretty intense beam for a long distance.

It can run effectively on primary CR123 cells but achieves highest performance when used with rechargeable Lithium ion (hereafter referred to as Li-on) cells (RCR123 or 18650). 

Ricky at Lumapower sent me a neutral tint (Cree XR-E LED, Q3 5A bin) review sample of this latest release along with the optional Teleforce head and D-65v battery extension tube.

Let’s start the review with a look back at the progression of the D-mini.


*A Little History*

The D-mini was originally released as the only pocket throw-light in late 2006. At the time it was equipped with a momentary or 2 stage tailcap, where a simple resistor was used for lower modes. This design was well received and spawned the limited edition LP-mini, a solid, hefty light constructed of chrome plated brass. Further insight can be found in this long thread:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=143409

The D-65 battery extension tube was introduced in June of 2007 and allowed for much longer runtimes as well as increased output.

The design was later updated with modern digital circuitry late 2007. This allowed a combination of higher output as well as 2 lower modes for increased runtime, greatly increasing the utility and efficiency of the design, now dubbed the D-mini Digital. You can find more information here:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=169551

Early 2009 saw the introduction of the D-mini EX, a variant of the D-mini utilizing the quad die MC-E LED. That one used a radically redesigned head (much wider) and a newly designed reflector to get some throw out of the MC-E, an inherently floody LED. It puts out an astonishing 400 lumens and produced a broad spot, with very wide, spill, but does not follow the same vein as the classic D-mini: Pocket sized with intense throw. Refer to this thread for more data:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=194247

Well, now in late 2009, the latest incarnation of the D-mini has debuted with more output and improved construction: The D-mini VX. For more information, refer to the manufacturer’s thread:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=199358



*Specs and Information*

The D-mini VX is a multi-mode CR123/RCR123/18650 cell light that has 3 levels, selected by the forward clicky. It features Lumapower’s latest UI, named “Smart UI” and will be described below. 

The specifications (as quoted from Lumapower) are as follows:

Standard LED: Cree XR-E for best throw
2 versions are available to satisfy most anyone!

R2 (WD tint) bin Version: (Max ~250+ Lumens) (Cool white, Higher output model)
Q3-5A bin version: (Max ~205+ Lumens) (Neutral tint model) 

The D-mini achieves highest output using Li-on rechargeable batteries (such as RCR123’s or 18650 using the optional D-65v battery tube). Using regular CR123 batteries (3.0V), one gets 160+ lumens max output.

Runtime: On high, 60 minutes (RCR123/CR123) or 3 hours (18650 batteries)

- 3 output levels (no SOS/Strobe, low-medium-high mode sequence) 
- 2-way memory locking system (Smart UI) 
- More knurling
- Forward clicky with momentary-on. Tailcap lockout available.
- Square threads
- Double side AR-coated lens
- Orange Peel textured reflector
- Anti-roll features and tail-stand capable
- Type III Hard Anodized (Black)

Standard Dimensions:
- Overall length : 95mm
- Max. Bezel Diameter: 37.5mm
- Body Diameter: 24mm
- Weight: 88g (without battery)

The included accessory kit is sparse and includes just a few items; however, I am glad Lumapower included the spare o-rings as it can be quite difficult getting correctly sized replacements. The included items are
-Spare (black) o-rings
-Spare (black) switch cover
Some optional items that can be purchased as part of the kit include:
-Teleforce head. This is a bezel extender and deeper (38 vs 30 mm) smooth reflector that increases the throw of the D-mini.
-D-65v extended battery tube. This allows the use of 18650 batteries for greatly increased runtimes.

Retail price ranges from $77 for the basic light to $105 for a kit including the D-65v power extender and the Teleforce head.


*First Impressions: Nice Size, Great Throw*

The D-mini is quite the little powerhouse. It manages to squeeze 205+ lumens out of a single RCR123 battery and achieves some very intense throw for its size. This can be attributed to the fairly wide and deep (30mm) reflector.

The light is a bit bulky for typical EDC (every day carry) use, but fits well into a coat pocket. It lacks a clip but is has fairly large lanyard holes, allowing the use of beefier lanyards. 

Construction is quite solid, with high quality square threading and o-ring sealing throughout. The o-rings were lightly lubed when I received the light, but the threads were dry. I was quite surprised to find a brass contact ring bonded to the base of the battery tube. This assures good contact with the tailcap and is a nice touch. Too bad this is not present in the D-65v extension tube.

The head has some large ridges around the circumference that provide a bit of extra mass for heat sinking, though the styling is a bit of an acquired taste. A glow ring is found around the AR coated glass lens, and the tailcap switch uses a glow-in-the-dark boot. The tailcap threads are anodized so lockout is possible.

The knurling is reasonably aggressive, providing a firm gripping surface. The hard anodized finish is smooth and consistent with few flaws.
The extension tube works with flat top 18650 batteries due to the presence of a spring in the head.


*Smart UI: Two ways about it*

The D-mini VX uses the latest Lumapower UI, named Smart UI (first released in the Tool Series Mentor light). Smart UI offers the typical three mode interface (low-medium-high brightness sequence with memory mode) but also offers the ability to lock-in any single brightness setting for tactical use or signaling. 

Here’s how it works: the light must be on for at least 1 second or more to set the mode memory. At this stage, turn off the light and quickly pulse the light on 4 times (within 1 second). Now the light is locked into that brightness setting and works like a single mode, forward clicky light.

To unlock the light, simply pulse the light on 4 times within a second. The light is now back to the standard 3-level interface. Simple and effective.

There are no strobe or SOS modes, so the interface remains relatively clean, and no nonsense.

Locking the mode is a bit fiddly initially, but once learned it’s easy to change from multi-level to single level interface. Adding some kind of mode-locked indication would be helpful. In any case the Smart UI should satisfy many different types of users.


*Battery** availability and compatibility *

The D-mini is compatible with Primary CR123 cells, but provides much more output using rechargeable Li-on batteries due to the higher nominal voltage of these cells (approximately 3.7V). Either RCR123s or 18650 sized cells can be used, depending on the battery tube chosen. This allows one to choose from smallest size, or longest runtime. 


*Light Levels*

I found the levels on the D-mini to be reasonable, though I would have preferred slightly lower low and medium modes for better separation.

Without actual specs, my estimates are about 20 -25 lumens (low), 90 - 100 lumens (medium) and 205+ lumens (high) for my Q3 5A neutral tint model, utilizing Li-on batteries. The max output drops to about 150 lumens when used with a primary CR123 cell.
The low mode provides an effective level for extended runtimes; it is pretty useful for general purpose use, though short range use is not ideal due to the beam profile.

Medium mode is a pretty intense and provides good output but is not too different from high in short to medium range applications.

High is blinding bright, very impressive, suited for extreme throw.

PWM (pulse width modulation) is used for dimming the light. I estimate that the frequency was above 1 KHz (confirmed by Ricky at 1.3 KHz). I did not detect any PWM flicker in use, though it can be observed by shaking the light quickly. 


*Size, ergonomics *

The D-mini is quite comfortable in hand, with easy access to the switch through the scalloped tailcap. The cutouts in the tailcap allow stable tailstanding yet still permit easy access to the switch, a good design. The flared tailcap and knurling also provide reasonable grip for a cigar hold. 

For those with larger hands, I find that using the extended battery tube definitely improves the ergonomics of the light at the expense of size. It just fits in the hand better in the typical overhand grip. 

Overall, the ergonomics are good.

*Beam, tint quality *
The D-mini uses the Cree XR-E LED for greatest throw. My sample has the neutral 5A tint emitter for more natural colour rendition at the expense of pure output. 

The neutral tint bins lose about 20 - 30% efficiency compared to the cool white bins (typically R2 bins) so one must choose between tint preference and absolute maximum output. Lumapower offers a choice of R2 Cool white LEDS as well as the warmer Q3 5A tint to satisfy most users.

The D-mini VX uses a textured reflector that provides good throw with a smooth beam. The hotspot is quite small and very intense and the spill is quite wide and smooth. There is evidence of the typical Cree “dark-halo” around the hotspot but it is not noticeable in normal use. 

The optional Teleforce kit, really changes the characteristics of the beam. It includes a bezel extender and a much deeper smooth reflector. The hotspot size remains the same but intensity is greatly magnified. The spill is also much narrower and more intense, ideal for longer distance use, unfortunately the smooth reflector does introduce fair bit of ringyness to the beam. This is to be expected and is not noticeable in its intended application: extreme throw and long distance use. Still, a textured reflector option for the Teleforce head could be interesting.

The emitter was perfectly centered.


*Other notes*

The D-mini’s anti-roll feature is a bit weak, with the faceted tailcap doing an acceptable job. A faceted head would be more effective. The bezel has mild crenulations so it’s easy to determine if the light is still on when placed bezel down.


*Upgradabilty *

The D-mini VX uses a modular unit for the LED and light engine, so the light can be updated in the future. As technology progresses, Lumapower can offer upgrade modules with the latest emitters and drivers. Also, for modding types, the D-mini is not glued or potted, so disassembling the light for modifications should be relatively easy. 


*Summary*

The D-mini VX is a worthy update to the classic pocket-sized throw light series from Lumapower. It maintains the small size of its predecessor while increasing output and efficiency.

The available options (D-65v battery extender and Teleforce head) are highly recommended since they can improve long-range performance as well as provide alternative battery choices. One can choose to use 18650 batteries for greatly improved runtimes or RCR123s for the smallest possible size.

Build quality is very good, and the now-standard Smart UI provides 3 useful levels as well as the option of single level use. Overall, this is a great pocket rocket.


----------



## gunga (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Lumapower D-mini VX detailed review*

Okay, so here's the D-mini VX in compact (RCR123) form with the stock reflector.







As you can see, the light is easily disassembled. Future upgrades should be readily accomplished.







The flared tailcap makes for a secure cigar grip.






The light easily fits in my medium sized palm.






Here's the D-mini VX next to some pretty common lights as well as the typical AA cell.






Note the solid square threading and bonded brass contact ring, a nice touch.







Here's the standard textured reflector.


----------



## gunga (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Lumapower D-mini VX detailed review*

THis is the extended D-mini kit, with the D-65v extended battery tube for 18650 cell use, and the teleforce head (bezel extension and smooth reflector).






And now the D-mini VX is set up for extended runtimes and increased throw!







I find this configuration is more comfortable for the typical overhand grip.






So here is the extended configuration next to some common lights, and the typical AA cell.






And here is the smooth reflector for extended throw.






As you can see, the teleforce reflector is much deeper (38mm vs the standard 30mm).






And the smoother reflector allows for more throw at the expense of beam quality (more rings).


----------



## lumapower (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Lumapower D-mini VX detailed review*

Hi gunga,

Thank you for great job. 

Best regards,

Ricky - Lumapower CS


----------



## Federal LG (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Lumapower D-mini VX detailed review*

gunga, PLEASE, can you take a handshot of it ?

A picture of you holding it, in different positions ?

I mean, to have a better idea of it´s real size...

Thanks in advance! :thumbsup:


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Lumapower D-mini VX detailed review*

I'd also like to see size comparison pictures. 
:nana:
Thanks for the review thus far. An 18650 compatible light with neutral tint option! There aren't many of those out there on the market at the moment.


----------



## gunga (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Lumapower D-mini VX detailed review*

I should be able to get photos up this weekend.

I can certainly due a shot with the light in my hand (in different configurations).

I really like that Lumapower provides the neutral tint option on most or all the new lights.

Looking forward to reviewing the Incendio 3...

:devil:


----------



## nanotech17 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Lumapower D-mini VX detailed review*


----------



## Federal LG (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Lumapower D-mini VX detailed review*

*Cof... cof... pics... cof!*


----------



## gunga (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Lumapower D-mini VX detailed review*

Okay, some pictures posted! I borrowed a friend's camera to test it out so let me know what you think!


----------



## DM51 (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Lumapower D-mini VX detailed review*

A good and detailed review - thanks for adding the photos. How about including some comparison beamshots?

Moving to the Reviews section.


----------



## gunga (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks DM51. I'll try to get beamshots out. Sold all my throwers tho, so not much to compare with!


----------



## Green Arrow (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks for the great review


----------



## nanotech17 (Dec 1, 2009)

now i realized that this D-Mini VX is that small after those photo comparison with the NiteCore D10


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 1, 2009)

I also agree with you Nano.....on the site it seemed a lot bigger for some reason...didnt know it was such a small thrower. The light looks nice and i like the options of running rcr's and a 18650. Could you please take a beamshot with each reflector in use.


----------



## gunga (Dec 2, 2009)

Sure guys. I just want to try and get a good location and weather. I have never done beam shots (except on a white wall) before!


----------



## toby_pra (Dec 2, 2009)

Very informative review!


----------



## alantch (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice review. Would love to see comparison outdoor beamshots between the shallow and deep reflectors.


----------



## Federal LG (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures! :twothumbs


----------



## painless (Dec 2, 2009)

PLEASE post some *outside beam shots* when/if you get the chance:rock:
I got some funds burning a hole in my pocket !!!!!!!!!

If the color rendition of this Q3 5A is as good as i hope I will definitely buy one as my primary go to.

Any idea on how it compares to the Deree CL1H warm white? I am trying to decide between the CL1H and this D-Mini VX, its killin me.


----------



## Federal LG (Dec 2, 2009)

painless said:


> PLEASE post some *outside beam shots* when/if you get the chance...



*+1*


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Sep 8, 2010)

My friend got the R2 with the turbo force head and it is nice, throws well but with a small hotspot. Someone measured it as having 57,000 lux or so.
He also has the eagletac mxc4 light, the one with three R2s or maybe Q5s. I read a review that said it had about 28,000 lux.

When we compare the d-mini vx with the turbo force head and the eagle tac it is hard to tell much of a difference. The eagletac has a much larger and more useful hotspot but side by side they both seem to throw about the same distance when looking at things at about 300 feet away.

Do you think he has an R2 pill that is not putting out what it should be or is it an optical illusion? I am thinking maybe the wider hotspot is making the eagletac seem brighter, but still I would think that with the difference in throw numbers that the d-mini vx with turbo force should be noticably brighter in the hotspot and go much farther.


----------



## soloxx (Sep 30, 2010)

*reviewRe: >> Photos added << Lumapower D-mini VX detailed*

It was this review that led me to purchase this light, and i don't regret it. It's the one I travel with and keep close while on the road and in hotels.

Thanks for the insights.


----------



## gunga (Sep 30, 2010)

Glad you like it! I'll be releasing a Trust 1 review sometime soon...


----------



## warfarer (Mar 24, 2011)

How does the D-mini VX UI work?


----------



## Aaron123 (Apr 14, 2011)

he D-mini VX in compact (RCR123) is so small in the hand.


----------

